# Le fil du bonheur



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2010)

*Mais putain de bordel de merde ?!!!?!!!*

*Vous avez vu la Terrasse ?*

*Entre le vent qui souffle, la mer qui roule, les bactéries qui vont tous nous tuer, l'actualité pas marrante, une grave atteinte à notre santé, la disparition regretté du banni de l'année, j'en passe et des bien pires...*

*On se croirait à une réunion des dépressifs anonymes !*

*Qu'est-ce qu'y a ?*
*Seul le malheur qui vous aflige est digne d'une petite bafouille publique ?*
*C'est gnangnan le bonheur ?*
*Elle pue sous les bras la joie de vivre ?*

*Vous êtes forcément heureux, des fois.*
*Pas tout le temps, d'accord, pas toujours avec la même intensité...*
*Mais des fois.*
*Même sans le faire exprès, ça se trouve...*

*Non ?*
*Et bien si !*
*C'est juste que vous ne vous êtes pas encore rendu compte.*

*Alors, hop hop hop !*
*Ici on est heureux.*

*Comme des cons ?*
*Oui, comme des cons - le sourire béat, la tête de gland et la philosophie bisounours, toute la panoplie.*

*Et, je vous préviens : *
*Le premier que je vois à faire la gueule, c'est direct dans "Réagissez" - histoire de voir le malheur en face, le vrai.*​


----------



## Fìx (28 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> *Vous avez vu la Terrasse ?*
> 
> *Entre le vent qui souffle, la mer qui roule, les bactéries qui vont tous nous tuer, l'actualité pas marrante, une grave atteinte à notre santé, la disparition regretté du banni de l'année, j'en passe et des bien pires...*​



T'arrives à voir tout ça à travers ton sac?


----------



## jugnin (28 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> *Vous êtes forcément heureux, des fois.*​


Ouais, quand j'bois.


> *Pas tout le temps, d'accord,*


Ben, non, y'a pas le droit de boire au travail, par exemple.



> * pas toujours avec la même intensité...*


ça dépend du genre de truc j'bois, ouais.
​
​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2010)

Oui, soyons heureux, remuons la queue tous ensemble...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2010)

Ah ça raille, ça raille - on refuse le bonheur, on fait son cynique, on se moque, on se gausse, on pose sur la vie le regard désabusé de qui n'y voit qu'une longue vallée de larmes...

*MAIS VOUS ALLEZ ÊTRE HEUREUX OUI ???!!!*


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> *Mais putain de bordel de merde ?!!!?!!!*
> 
> *Vous avez vu la Terrasse ?*
> 
> *Entre le vent qui souffle, la mer qui roule, les bactéries qui vont tous nous tuer, l'actualité pas marrante, une grave atteinte à notre santé, la disparition regretté du banni de l'année, j'en passe et des bien pires...*​




Je ne vois pas en quoi tous ces épisodes devrais nous rendre malheureux. Au contraire c'est généralement l'inverse qui se produit pour ce genre d'événements.


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> *MAIS VOUS ALLEZ ÊTRE HEUREUX OUI ???!!!*



Faudrait que not' président fasse une loi :

Article unique : les gens sont heureux.



(sinon, c'est surtout que c'est l'automne, et qu'en terrasse on se les gèle)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;6701372 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas en quoi tous ces épisodes devrais nous rendre malheureux. Au contraire c'est généralement l'inverse qui se produit pour ce genre d'événements.


 
Toi, tu es méchant.
Tu ne connaîtras jamais le bonheur.
Rongé par tes propres acides, par cet enfer privé que tu as laborieusement construit autour de toi, tu périras seul et détesté de tous.
Et nous irons rire sur ta tombe !

Ca va sinon ?
Ca faisait un bail, dis-donc !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Septembre 2010)

Pour ça, un simple billet vers le Venezuela par exemple suffit.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Septembre 2010)

Bah moi chuis content. 

Vu comment que je suis qu'un sale matérialiste, avec un nouvel ordimini et un tout nouveau chouettos frigo qui arrive demain, je nage dans un petit bonheur consumériste bien comme il faut.
Je me sens sale d'être tout content comme ça juste grâce à des bouts de plastoc assemblés entre eux par des p'tits chinois, mais j'aime ça, me sentir sale.

Car en plus d'être une saloperie de matérialiste, je suis un coquinou.


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2010)

J'suis allée me goinfrer à l'usine Haribo la semaine dernière.
J'ai pris un bain (au moins je suis propre, moi) de cars en sac.
Je devrais être immunisée pour un moment non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2010)

Le bonheur c'est simple comme une place à côté du radiateur. :love:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> et qu'en terrasse on se les gèle)



Pas à la Terrasse de la Cave


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2010)

le bonheur c'est simple comme un coup de vent sur la Terrasse de la Cave


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2010)

:love:


----------



## Lila (28 Septembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> le bonheur c'est simple comme un coup de vent sur la Terrasse de la Cave




...ça je peux ...c'est ma spécialité les vents !!!! 

...et ça me rend heureux :love:


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> le bonheur c'est simple comme un coup de vent sur la Terrasse de la Cave



On n'a toujours pas de preuves, bande d'égoïstes !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ça raille, ça raille - on refuse le bonheur, on fait son cynique, on se moque, on se gausse, on pose sur la vie le regard désabusé de qui n'y voit qu'une longue vallée de larmes...
> 
> *MAIS VOUS ALLEZ ÊTRE HEUREUX OUI ???!!!*


*
JE NE SERAI HEUREUX QUE QUAND ON M'AURA RENDU LES BOULES ROUGES (MAIS RIEN QU'À MOI, HEIN !), PAS AVANT !!!*


  

*LÀ JE POURRAI VENIR ÉTALER MON PETIT BONHEUR DE MERDE ICI...* :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2010)

Après deux jours de pseudo-grippe carabinée, je retrouve cet état de liesse générale quasi-permanente et sans raison particulière identifiée qui est le mien depuis deux semaines.

Si je n'étais pas aussi gonflé à bloc je serais inquiet de l'être.

Je me demande si quelqu'un n'a pas glissé de la drogue à mon insu dans mes flocons d'avoine du matin.
Un truc bien costaud.

Tiens, par exemple, ce matin, j'apprend que tout un pan d'un projet que je pilote depuis six mois et que je viens de livrer ne servira probablement à rien avant les calendes grecques et, au lieu de me désespérer, ça me fait rire.

Je crois que je suis juste bêtement heureux de vivre.
Ce n'est pas normal.


----------



## gKatarn (29 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tiens, par exemple, ce matin, j'apprend que tout un pan d'un projet que je pilote depuis six mois et que je viens de livrer ne servira probablement à rien avant les calendes grecques et, au lieu de me désespérer, ça me fait rire.



çà s'appelle l'_expérience_, çà apparait souvent après tes 40ans


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2010)

Et encore plus quand on approche les 60...


----------



## stephaaanie (29 Septembre 2010)

Je pensais pas arriver à une telle philosophie, au quotidien.
Chez moi, le verre est toujours à moitié plein, à tous les sens du terme tiens. 
Quand je travaille pas, je vis en dilettante, je vais voir des gens qui m'inspirent, des aventuriers, des poissonniers...
Du coup, j'ai le temps de voir passer les p'tits coups de chance et je m'empresse de les saisir.
Dernièrement alors que comme d'hab', je n'avais rien anticipé jusqu'à l'ultime moment, les vents ont encore tourné à mon avantage : je me retrouve avec deux pleins temps, dont l'un reste limité à 19 heures en fin de semaine, me laissant tout loisir de bosser ailleurs, autrement et pour d'autres gens le reste du temps. Et en travailleur indépendant, tranquillou.

L'horizon s'élargit, encore. 
Comme si faire ces choix depuis quelques années était audacieux.


Tout de même, il ne se passe pas un jour où je m'interroge : le mérite existe-t-il dans cette vie là ? De quel droit se prélasser dans un décor aussi parfait, aussi bien rangé ?
Ne suis-je pas, comme le pensent mes géniteurs, totalement inconsciente de certaines réalités ?


----------



## Lila (29 Septembre 2010)

...ou, au contraire et justement plus consciente 


...savoure !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ne suis-je pas, comme le pensent mes géniteurs, totalement inconsciente de certaines réalités ?



Je suis d'accord avec eux. Tu as posté à 16h29 ! Est-ce que c'est une heure pour se rendre compte qu'on est heureux alors que tu aurais dû le dire déjà ce matin en sautant du lit ? Enfin, mieux vaut tard que jamais...


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2010)

Le bonheur ?!...
Simple comme une choucroute !...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Septembre 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Je pensais pas arriver à une telle philosophie, au quotidien.


Y'a des chances que ça te passe avant que ça me reprenne


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Car en plus d'être une saloperie de matérialiste, je suis un coquinou.


J'espère bien ! :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Septembre 2010)

Ah!
Je voyais pas mon docounet réagir, je commençais à m'inquiéter.


----------



## Nephou (30 Septembre 2010)

là maintenant ?  je suis heureux de prendre, sous trois mois, mes cliques et mes claques (je suis également coquinou) pour aller squatter le soleil du Sud (non, pas le vôtre m'sieur Patoch', celui qui est plus à l'est)

:love:


----------



## Lila (30 Septembre 2010)

...wé ...c'est la saison des vieux !!!!! ::hosto:...mais heureux !


----------



## Grug (2 Octobre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> *Mais putain de bordel de merde ?!!!?!!!*
> 
> *Vous avez vu la Terrasse ?*
> 
> ...




Le Gras centré, ça fait faire part de décès


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Le Gras centré, ça fait faire part de décès



Hum.
Faire part de décès... De la Terrasse ?

Tu tiens _vraiment_ à ce qu'on en parle ?

Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## gKatarn (2 Octobre 2010)

Lila a dit:


> ...wé ...c'est la saison des vieux !!!!! ::hosto:



Je ne suis pas vieux 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h05 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> Faire part de décès... De la Terrasse ?



Non, la Terrasse de la Cave est belle et bien vivante


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Non, la Terrasse de la Cave est belle et bien vivante



Et c't'un vrai bonheur !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Octobre 2010)

Je viens juste de me rappeler que quand j'étais plus petit, je savais ce que c'était le bonheur...
C'était les nichons de Edwige Fenech sur grand écran quand un guichetier de cinoche trop laxiste ne cherchait pas à vérifier si j'avais vraiment 13 ans...
Du coup, aujourd'hui, j'ai commandé 2 DVD avec des nichons de Edwige Fenech dedans... Des fois que le bonheur il refleurisse.


----------



## Romuald (2 Octobre 2010)

Mais qui est donc Edwige Fenech ?


----------



## Grug (2 Octobre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hum.
> Faire part de décès... De la Terrasse ?
> 
> Tu tiens _vraiment_ à ce qu'on en parle ?
> ...


Suicidez vous, le peuple est mort.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Le Gras centré, ça fait faire part de décès


Le Gras centré vous dit merde. Non mais.


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Octobre 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le Gras centré vous dit merde. Non mais.





t'as maigri ? t'es plus capitonné comme un chesterfield ?


----------



## Lila (4 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais qui est donc Edwige Fenech ?



.....quelqu'un qui va plaire à Bobby c'est sûr


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2010)

Un peu de rouge et c'est le bonheur


----------



## Luc G (5 Octobre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je viens juste de me rappeler que quand j'étais plus petit, je savais ce que c'était le bonheur...
> C'était les nichons de Edwige Fenech sur grand écran quand un guichetier de cinoche trop laxiste ne cherchait pas à vérifier si j'avais vraiment 13 ans...
> Du coup, aujourd'hui, j'ai commandé 2 DVD avec des nichons de Edwige Fenech dedans... Des fois que le bonheur il refleurisse.



Ah ! Edwige, moi aussi, j'ai le souvenir de ces chefs-d'oeuvre du cinéma italien, toujours oubliés à Cannes et qui pourtant en ont fait rêver. Mon seul regret serait de l'avoir découvert tardivement, étant né trop tôt pour en bercer mon adolescence. Mais, l'avoir découvert plus tard, à un âge où l'on ne fait pas que rêver  me permettait de justement retrouver mon adolescence envolée. Edwige au cinéma, c'est presque comme Jules Verne en littérature : avec le temps, on regarde ça d'un oeil plus critique mais on ne peut se résoudre à l'oublier parce qu'on ne serait pas le même si on n'avait pas connu ça.


----------



## Romuald (5 Octobre 2010)

Luc G a dit:


> Ah ! Edwige, moi aussi, j'ai le souvenir de ces chefs-d'oeuvre du cinéma italien, toujours oubliés à Cannes et qui pourtant en ont fait rêver. Mon seul regret serait de l'avoir découvert tardivement, étant né trop tôt pour en bercer mon adolescence. Mais, l'avoir découvert plus tard, à un âge où l'on ne fait pas que rêver  me permettait de justement retrouver mon adolescence envolée. Edwige au cinéma, c'est presque comme Jules Verne en littérature : avec le temps, on regarde ça d'un oeil plus critique mais on ne peut se résoudre à l'oublier parce qu'on ne serait pas le même si on n'avait pas connu ça.


Qu'en termes galants...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Octobre 2010)

Le bonheur c'est simple comme un peu de temps libre


----------



## casimir (5 Octobre 2010)

je suis le bonheur de millions d'enfants :love:


----------



## Fìx (5 Octobre 2010)

casimir a dit:


> je suis le bonheur de millions d'enfants :love:



Tu _étais_!!!  Maintenant, comme chacun sait, c'est notre bon vieux "René la Taupe" la star!


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2010)

casimir a dit:


> je suis le bonheur de millions d'enfants :love:


Oui Mackie


----------



## Lila (5 Octobre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Un peu de rouge et c'est le bonheur



...wééééé ! d'ailleurs puisque tu en parles ..remets nous les boules rouges (pas vrai Onc Patoch ?) ....


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2010)

Lila a dit:


> ...wééééé ! d'ailleurs puisque tu en parles ..remets nous les boules rouges (pas vrai Onc Patoch ?) ....



 Si je reste rouge je promets de militer pour la cause de la horde


----------



## jugnin (5 Octobre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Si je reste rouge je promets de militer pour la cause de la horde



Ou comment saborder sa carrière d'admin en une seule phrase.


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ou comment saborder sa carrière d'admin en une seule phrase.




tu n'a qu'a  militer avec moi


----------



## da capo (5 Octobre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Si je reste rouge je promets de militer pour la cause de la horde





jugnin a dit:


> Ou comment saborder sa carrière d'admin en une seule phrase.



les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui les écoutent.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Octobre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Si je reste rouge je promets de militer pour la cause de la horde






​ 
Monsieur est servi


----------



## Fìx (5 Octobre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ​
> Monsieur est servi



Oh on va pas remettre ça!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Oh on va pas remettre ça!!


Non... Ça non !  C'était vraiment un fil de mierda de copier/coller à la con de mes deux...
Mais ça, oui !   


Lila a dit:


> ...wééééé ! d'ailleurs puisque tu en parles ..remets nous les boules rouges (pas vrai Onc Patoch ?) ....



*PARFAITEMEEEEEENT !!!*


----------



## jugnin (5 Octobre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> tu n'a qu'a  militer avec moi



Tu tenfonces


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Oh on va pas remettre ça!!



la c'est un sujet dissimuler  moyennant arrangement je peu aller au charbon


----------



## tirhum (5 Octobre 2010)

'tain, mais r'passez-le en vert !...


----------



## Lila (5 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain, mais r'passez-le en vert !...



'tain ..repassez le tout court !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2010)

Bon bon bon...
Si je comprend bien, on a mis Mackie en rouge pour une journée parce que c'était son annif'...
Moi je réclame juste de bouler rouge tout seul et demain c'est mon annif'...
Je dis ça mais c'est comme si je disais rien...   
Voilà voilà voilà...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Octobre 2010)

Tous des ingrats avec Onc Patoch ©


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

On devrait pouvoir thésauriser le bonheur, tiens - en mettre de côté, en sauvegarder, en mettre à gauche.

On le confierait à des gestionnaires d'assurance-bonheur qui nous le feraient fructifier pépère en l'investissant dans des entreprises heureuses avec un retour sur investissement d'au-moins 15% et des dividendes de bonheur versés tous les ans, à date fixe.

Parce que c'est super volatil, cette cochonnerie.
T'en a plein d'un coup, tu dillapides, tu disperses, tu irradies le bonheur à en donner des ulcères de jalousie aux grisâtres qui te cotoient dans les transports en commun...

Et paf !

Le moindre petit coup de grisou, t'as jamais un peu de bonheur d'avance, histoire de le coller dans les cordes.
Sans prévenir, c'est ton tour de choper un ulcère dès que tu croises un connard souriant dans le RER.

Le bonheur, c'est une saloperie de gauchiss utopique qu'à rien compris au modèle !
Fait chier !


----------



## Lila (7 Octobre 2010)

ahhh ! attention ..t'es plus heuruex là ...tu vas te faire bannir !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

Lila a dit:


> ahhh ! attention ..t'es plus heuruex là ...tu vas te faire bannir !


 
Ah ouais, merde.

Vite, vite, un titre provisoire de bonheur !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Octobre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ouais, merde.
> 
> Vite, vite, un titre provisoire de bonheur !



Ou bien une sorte de patch comme ceux à la nicotine mais pour voir des panthères roses partout


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

Un patch au man ? 
Je sens que nous allons reparler des cdb rouges...


----------



## Luc G (8 Octobre 2010)

Le bonheur dimanche dernier : balade en train touristique et pique-nique musical à la campagne avec Jazzèbre, en prime arrêt dégustation  sur le parcours dans les caves (le Maury, c'est bon et ça peut même être vraiment excellent )
Le tout sous le soleil et dans la chaleur. Que demande le peuple ? que ça recommence


----------



## da capo (8 Octobre 2010)

Hum,
NJP hier soir
Le groupe monta sur scène : lumière, section de cuivres, caisse claire doublée tambourin, choriste, clavier, basse, guitare...
Belle ouverture classique de la soul
Il y a des trucs comme ça qui vous tirent les commissures des lèvres vers les oreilles dans une forme de sourire béat qui vient contredire tous les a priori classiques (ouaih, c'est de la daube, de la variétoche juste bonne pour france bleu).

45 secondes, j'y ai cru.

Et Merde v'là le chanteur :/
45s de bonheur effacées par 1h30 de variété colorée soul.

Ceci dit, l'andouillette était bonne et le vin aussi.



PonkHead a dit:


> Vite, vite, un titre provisoire de bonheur !



Si tu as en trop, je suis preneur (je retourne au NJP)


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2010)

Le bonheur c'est un moment court.
Un peu comme quand on retrouve ça...

:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le bonheur c'est un moment court.
> Un peu comme quand on retrouve ça...
> 
> :love::love::love:



Merci :love::love::love:

Les "" ont été remplacé par des "". 

_Et je suis dans ce fil avec mon ancien pseudo. _


----------



## Fìx (8 Octobre 2010)

Whaaaa!!!!! :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:

J'pensais pas que MacGé pouvait être plus moche encore qu'actuellement! :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (8 Octobre 2010)

Le bonheur ça peut aussi être un pot du vendredi sous le soleil 












Même si l'occasion en est le départ d'une collaboratrice souriante, ravissante et efficace. 





















car  il est l'occasion d'ouvrir un sac de carambars© au café, avec les blagues qui vont avec;





















Dedicated tout tibomong4 : qu'est-ce qu'une panthère qui part trop vite ?




















héhé...


----------



## poildep (8 Octobre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le bonheur c'est un moment court.
> Un peu comme quand on retrouve ça...
> 
> :love::love::love:


Ben pour moi, ça c'est de la nostalgie. Et la nostalgie, ça me rend triste.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2010)

Le bonheur c'est simple comme un sourire


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2010)

_"Le bonheur c'est simple comme un kebab !"..._

P'tit Louis.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Octobre 2010)

"Le bonheur, c'est simple comme un fil au cou"

Vieux proverbe d'entreprise, France Telecom


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> _"Le bonheur c'est simple comme un kebab !"..._
> 
> P'tit Louis.



 'spèce de...de...


----------



## tirhum (15 Octobre 2010)

Tu veux une paire de baffes ?!...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2010)

Le bonheur c'est simple comme un bouton "répondre" qui remonterait enfin à sa place car pouvoir répondre facilement c'est important.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Novembre 2010)

Qui "remonterait" car sur Safari Windôze, il est tjrs sous les pubs


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2010)

Sur Mac aussi...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Novembre 2010)

Je sais pas, j'ai qu'un PC sous Ouinedoze au taf


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2010)

Tiens... Je me rend compte que ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas sorti une bonne connerie du genre : "Vivement la guerre ! "


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Novembre 2010)

moi je préfère les génocides, à lyon on a loupé l'occasion d'en faire un lors de émeutes


----------



## aCLR (5 Novembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> "Vivement la guerre ! "



Je suis pour seulement si elle est interplanétaire, à défaut d'être intergalactique et qu'elle anéantisse au bas mot les deux-tiers de la population mondiale et les infrastructures sans pour autant rendre l'atmosphère plus radioactif qu'il n'est, histoire de repartir du bon pied


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Novembre 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Je suis pour seulement si elle est interplanétaire, à défaut d'être intergalactique et qu'elle anéantisse au bas mot les deux-tiers de la population mondiale et les infrastructures sans pour autant rendre l'atmosphère plus radioactif qu'il n'est, histoire de repartir du bon pied


Ouais super idée, mais faut qu'internet fonctionne encore, pour qu'on puisse dire quand on pète sur facebook, et insulter les nioubs sur MacG


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> on pète sur facebook, et insulter les nioubs sur MacG



Je croyais que c'était le contraire, mince !


----------



## 'chon (1 Mars 2011)

*Françoise Sagan & Annie Girardot
*
Le Bonheur..

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2011)

Le bonheur c'est la vie en rose !


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mars 2011)

ou pas.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Le bonheur c'est la vie en rose !






*??? *


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *??? *



Eh bah mine de rien, ce sont des choses naturelles et qui font du bien...quand on s'en débarasse !


----------



## kisbizz (3 Mars 2011)

constater  que il y a pire que moi et mes croissants


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Eh bah mine de rien, ce sont des choses naturelles et qui font du bien...quand on s'en débarasse !






*???*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h59 ----------




kisbizz a dit:


> constater  que il y a pire que moi et mes croissants



La relève est assurée, ma vieille


----------



## kisbizz (3 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La relève est assurée, ma vieille



sais pas ... elle tiendra le coup pendant plus de 10 ans et aux attaques de mon cher Georges* ? 




*zut, avec ou sans s ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> sais pas ... elle tiendra le coup pendant plus de 10 ans et aux attaques de mon cher Georges* ?



Elle a l'air d'avoir les reins solides... Comme toi avant ta sciatique :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Elle a l'air d'avoir les reins solides...


T'as déjà vu ses reins, toi ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Mars 2011)

parait qu'il y a une nouvelle Zezette&#8482; par ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *???*
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h59 ----------
> 
> ...



Et qu'est ce que c'est de la glace fondue ?


----------



## stephaaanie (3 Mars 2011)

Nan, des oeufs de lump dans du liquide séminal. 


La classe.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2011)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Nan, des oeufs de lump dans du liquide séminal.
> 
> 
> La classe.



Oh bah merci à *PATOCHMAN *de nous faire partager un bout de sa vie !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Oh bah merci à *PATOCHMAN *de nous faire partager un bout de sa vie !



Oh moi tu sais, dès que je peux faire plaisir à moindre frais...
Penche-toi à nouveau


----------



## da capo (3 Mars 2011)

désolé de vous interrompre mais quand j'entends "sans identité, il n'y a pas de diversité", moi, ça me bouleverse.


----------



## stephaaanie (3 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> désolé de vous interrompre mais quand j'entends "sans identité, il n'y a pas de diversité", moi, ça me bouleverse.



Mais qui a écrit ça ?
Un truc m'échappe.
Le doute m'habite.


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oh moi tu sais, dès que je peux faire plaisir à moindre frais...
> Penche-toi à nouveau



a non, le tomber de futal c'est sonnyboy


----------



## da capo (3 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Penche-toi à nouveau





macinside a dit:


> a non, le tomber de futal c'est sonnyboy



Les cases vides ne tardent jamais à être remplies.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Les cases vides ne tardent jamais à être remplies.



En parlant de remplir ce qui est vide ; penche-toi aussi...


----------



## 'chon (4 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Les cases vides ne tardent jamais à être remplies.



Des remplisseurs de O, le résultat est sympa..


----------



## alèm (4 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En parlant de remplir ce qui est vide ; penche-toi aussi...



le bonheur c'est simple comme un coup de pine ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2011)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Mais qui a écrit ça ?
> Un truc m'échappe.
> Le doute m'habite.



et Satan ?


----------



## alèm (4 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et Satan ?



t'accule dans un rade du vieux port de Brest


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2011)

Solitude Ponktuelle - saucisses aux lentilles - Gamma Ray.

Cool.​


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Mars 2011)

Oh pineze gamma ray j'ai pas écouté ça depuis 15 ans p'tet. 

EDITH : A y est j'ai retrouvé : j'ai écouté insanity and genius à sa sortie.
Mais pas depuis.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oh pineze gamma ray j'ai pas écouté ça depuis 15 ans p'tet.
> 
> EDITH : A y est j'ai retrouvé : j'ai écouté insanity and genius à sa sortie.
> Mais pas depuis.


 
Tu as tort de te moquer, ça rocks son poney.
Et puis, ça se marrie très bien avec les saucisses aux lentilles.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2011)

Attention je ne moque pas : je m'exprime avec enthousiasme.


----------



## Craquounette (10 Mars 2011)

Un p'tit bonheur ?

6 heures de sommeil consécutives...


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Mars 2011)

Le bonheur ?
Depuis 4 jours discrètes gelées le matin puis grand soleil, 18° l'après-midi et quelques jours de vacances à passer à jardiner.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Le bonheur ?
> Depuis 4 jours discrètes gelées le matin puis grand soleil, 18° l'après-midi et quelques jours de vacances à passer à jardiner.



On dirait du Stephen King - ça commence bien, on est bien dans le truc et puis, sur les deux derniers mots, paf !
Le monstre !


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2014)

En-dessus d'une fierté désireuse d'être bien placée qui s'assoie sur une velléité mal placée, pleine d'épines pour tout dire, qu'y a-t-il à part une volonté de retrouver le bonheur ? La réponse étant donnée, une question demeure pourtant : qu'est-ce qui pousse cette fierté, ayant le poids qu'on veut bien lui donner, à sourire dignement alors qu'elle pose son séant sur une assise aussi peu confortable !


----------



## aCLR (20 Février 2014)

Euh, je donne ma langue au chat&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (21 Février 2014)

Je passe mon tour :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Euh, je donne ma langue au chat&#8230;





Romuald a dit:


> Je passe mon tour :sleep:


Je vais pouvoir ouvrir un languothèque :love:


----------



## Arlequin (23 Février 2014)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je vais pouvoir ouvrir un languothèque :love:



mhhhh vieux rêve amazone :love:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Février 2014)

Piste rouge à Vars avec une neige tiptop, sans personne dessus sauf le Trooper et ses clones : que du bonheur


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Février 2014)

une bonne table avec des supers gens !

:love:


----------



## ergu (17 Janvier 2016)

Avoir exhumé pour rien un vieux sujet de ce connard de Ponk.


----------



## Romuald (17 Janvier 2016)

Avoir relu un sujet pour rien de ce connard de Ponk exhumé par ce revenant d'ergu. P'tet que ça sent l'urine comme dit cet autre connard d'arlequin, mais de l'urine grand cru.


----------



## ergu (17 Janvier 2016)

L'urine... Le cycle Wagnérien ?


----------



## gKatarn (17 Janvier 2016)

ergu a dit:


> Avoir exhumé pour rien un vieux sujet de ce connard de Ponk.



Pervers


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2016)

40 Cm de neige 
un vrai bonheur


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2016)

Mais quel connard ce Ponk...


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Avoir relu un sujet pour rien de ce connard de Ponk exhumé par ce revenant d'ergu. P'tet que ça sent l'urine comme dit cet autre connard d'arlequin, mais de l'urine grand cru.



ah mais moi aussi je t'aime


----------



## Romuald (20 Janvier 2016)

Mais j'espère bien !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Janvier 2016)

au bonheur je préfère la joie

(je sais ça fait assez catho !  )


----------



## ergu (22 Janvier 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> au bonheur je préfère la joie
> 
> (je sais ça fait assez catho !  )



Ça fait aussi assez Dupond.
Ou Dupont.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2016)

ou Duponk


----------



## aCLR (22 Janvier 2016)

Ou pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2016)

ou si


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ou si


Où s'y qu'il est le bonheur ?!


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Fab'Fab a dit:
> 
> 
> > ou si
> ...



Pitin trois mois pour trouver une vanne !

Soit je suis vraiment mou du bulbe – ce qui est tout à fait concevable.
Soit je nage dans un bonheur tel que j'avais la tête ailleurs – ce qui est tout aussi concevable.

Pas facile de se décider entre être une chiffe molle heureuse et une heureuse chiffe molle !


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Avril 2017)

Le bonheur, c'est la semaine prochaine !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2017)

t'es sur de toi ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> t'es sur de toi ?



Ton opinion :




​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2017)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mai 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


>



Tu devrais faire gaffe : d'ici que tu te prennes quelques dizaines de kilos sur la tronche : 
Une mission peu commune confiée au avions de surveillance Falcon 200 « Guardian » de la 25F  

Pourra-t-on dire : "a voté" ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2017)

Le bonheur , c'est d'être heureux


----------

